# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews Podcast Episode 4: DILD & MILD with Burke

## RareCola

*Episode 4: DILD & MILD with Burke*
This week We have our first special guest; Burke! He is especially attuned in the MILD technique, having over 100 lucid dreams mostly with this method. We also go into more detail on DILDs and everything you need to have your own dream-induced and mnemonic-induced lucid dreams.





The Podcast MP3 is now available to download for free from iTunes! 
iTunes - Podcasts - DreamViews Lucid Dreaming Podcast

An MP3 is also available through my Dropbox RSS Feed!

We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here!

----------


## Kaenthem

yeah definitely..... ::roll:: 
nice ep,very informative  :smiley:

----------


## Yosma

These podcast are great. I really do enjoy listening to people talk about their lucid experiences as it always gives me ideas.

----------


## Xanous

5 minutes in a I can tell this one is full of great info! Dropbox link broken?

----------


## RareCola

> 5 minutes in a I can tell this one is full of great info! Dropbox link broken?



Works for me? It's an RSS feed so you need an RSS reader.

----------


## Xanous

> Works for me? It's an RSS feed so you need an RSS reader.



I am on linux Ubuntu. Chromium couldn't handle it but firefox did fine. Strange. I only could see ep 1 and 2 though.

----------


## RareCola

> I am on linux Ubuntu. Chromium couldn't handle it but firefox did fine. Strange. I only could see ep 1 and 2 though.



Weird, I don't seem to have any issues. Here's the direct link to the MP3 for Episode 4 anyway: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/95967830/DVP-Ep4.mp3

----------


## djpatch999

I've got a problem that maybe you can help me with on your podcast.

Most nights, during my dreams I actually say to myself in the dream or shortly after it's ended "I must remember to put this in my workbooks and DJ." When I wake up I am always gutted because it means that some part of my knows I'm dreaming. Unfortunately I don't think it's the conscious part because I always remember being lucid.

Do you have any suggestions that could help? I would link it to an RC but I don't say that kind of thing during the day because it's not a dream lol.

Thanks ^_^

----------


## RareCola

> I've got a problem that maybe you can help me with on your podcast.
> 
> Most nights, during my dreams I actually say to myself in the dream or shortly after it's ended "I must remember to put this in my workbooks and DJ." When I wake up I am always gutted because it means that some part of my knows I'm dreaming. Unfortunately I don't think it's the conscious part because I always remember being lucid.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions that could help? I would link it to an RC but I don't say that kind of thing during the day because it's not a dream lol.
> 
> Thanks ^_^



Awesome, our first question! We'd love to integrate a Q&A section at the end of the podcast so maybe we'll talk about your question tomorrow when we record the next episode as an introduction to that  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Awesome, our first question! We'd love to integrate a Q&A section at the end of the podcast so maybe we'll talk about your question tomorrow when we record the next episode as an introduction to that



Awesome! Thanks djpatch, we'll be sure to address your question.

----------


## Xanous

You think maybe you could include ways to make the dream last longer once lucid? mine have been so short lately and I can't seem to find a way to make it last. It's getting frustrating.

----------


## djpatch999

Yay! Thankyou!!  ::D:

----------


## Oceandrop

Awesome podcast, thanks for making it and thanks for Burke participating! 

Did you ever think about making a, I don't know much about it, life stream (plus ofc recording) with the users being able to ask questions directly/live per text? For example like this show The Stream - Al Jazeera English So you would pick questions and say them outloud like "User XY asks.." so when uploading the recording its easy to follow for listeners who wasn't there live.

----------


## Oceandrop

Nvm lol, I should open my eyes.. mpf and editing still not possible, so I am sorry for the double post.

----------


## Wurlman

I used to do MILD after this podcast made me realize just how well it was working and for the next month I will b working hard at this Tec. Again!!! Thx again for all ur insight!!

----------


## unnu

Awesome talk loved it. Going through my DJ before sleeping works for me.
Unlike opheliablue I can't go lucid on command, it wasn't so hard to do a while ago, but now that I am compromising on sleep time it's really affecting my ability to go lucid.

----------

